# Just broke collarbone, buying first board



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you piss off the salesperson or did a display fall on you?? :blink:

Most ppl pick up injuries _*after*_ they buy the board. :blink:


Welcome to the addiction!  >


----------



## nohomeforheroes (Oct 18, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Did you piss off the salesperson or did a display fall on you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I know right. Guess I’ve always been a bit backwards. Starting with skiing...ugh

It’s ok it’s ok, we live and learn.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

First off the Pig series boards are not low quality, they are awesome. I don't know about the twin but I know the Warpig has a neutral camber between the feet. I think unforgiving is the wrong however the Warpig kinda just takes a nudge and is quick to pivot but a camber board requires decisive input and use of edges, dont skid turn itll be no fun.

Unless you're considering being primarily a park rider I'd look at the warpig over the twin pig. The WP rides fine switch despite its directional shape. Sick Stick is a proven winner, (ive never ridden it.) and I really like the concept of purpose specific shape/sizing that they're doing with it. I dont know much about the manifest but I was looking at one in my local shop the other day and I get it, thing is beautiful.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry about the camber. You've likely been on camber all your ski life. One's unforgiving is another's responsive performance...the only difference is skillz...to which camber will sharpen your board awareness skill faster than a flat or hybrid profile. Besides it is my understanding that many high level park riders (or at least used to be) are often on cambered twins. I grew up on camber...then rocker, rock/flat, crc, s/rock, demo rcr and c3...but mainly on traditional cam...6 of 9 in the quiv are traditional cambered.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't worry about the camber. You've likely been on camber all your ski life. One's unforgiving is another's responsive performance...the only difference is skillz...to which camber will sharpen your board awareness skill faster than a flat or hybrid profile. Besides it is my understanding that many high level park riders (or at least used to be) are often on cambered twins. I grew up on camber...then rocker, rock/flat, crc, s/rock, demo rcr and c3...but mainly on traditional cam...6 of 9 in the quiv are traditional cambered.


I just look at the pro scene, and pretty much all of them are rocking camber boards so any thing that goes down in the park is my fault, not my camber board.


----------



## nohomeforheroes (Oct 18, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> First off the Pig series boards are not low quality, they are awesome.


Definitely dude. I moreso meant it’s different / “cheaper” materials than the Manifest and Sickstick I.e. 4K sintered base, carbon inserts, etc.

Will check out the War Pig again, though I remember reading the specs and thinking it wasn’t for me.

I’m not good enough to be doing perfect carves yet, but I generally don’t skid my turns (I don’t think). 

The way a lot of sites talk, it seems as though I’ll be riding along and trying my best and somehow the advanced / expert board would catch an edge randomly (due to me doing something wrong I don’t know about) or will be too stiff and difficult for me to turn or move about some how.

They don’t really talk specifically about what is unforgiving about the board and what it means, and why an intermediate boarder might be best to avoid. Hrmmm

Thanks heaps for the long reply too man, much appreciated!


----------



## nohomeforheroes (Oct 18, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't worry about the camber. You've likely been on camber all your ski life. One's unforgiving is another's responsive performance...the only difference is skillz...


I think I have been riding flat and rocker boards the whole time (because until last trip I was using rental boards and didn’t know what to ask for) and so was used to skidding a bit of my turns. But when I tried my friend’s camber board before I broke my collarbone, it was like: “Wow, this is what I should be riding.” 
I finally felt like a “real” snowboarder. I was fast and precise and not skidding and was going comfortably faster than I ever have.

So I definitely want a camber orientated board. But to what extent? There are so many options. Hard camber. Hybrid camber. Catch free camber (camrock). 
For example: the Manifest looks amazing. But every site calls it a board for experts because of its stiffness and that you have to be on your game when riding it and the board wants to bomb / go fast. And I’m like: “Is it worth even considering this? What would it be like to ride it?”

I would love it if it were mid-season and I could demo the boards, but it’s off season here and all of the sales are on, so I want to choose now to avoid missing out on a real good deal.

Also thinking of picking up a Freebord skateboard and using that to practice getting my edge holds really good. Anyone Freeboarded before?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly, just get a board that you like. One that seems to tick off all the areas you're interested in. Buy it now, get your good deal,... and ride it!

 If you find you don't like it? Sell it and buy something different. It will still beat renting a board all season long. 

I really think you're overthinking the camber thing right now. You could've just as easily caught an edge and busted your collarbone on a flat or rocker board. Shit happens you know? 

Camber is awesome! Once you master it you'll be a better rider, so just buy it and ride it, and have fun.

-edit-
Btw,... if your plan is to get into doing park more often? Then your question is not whether or not to buy a camber board. What you need to do is start looking into protection. I.e. elbow, shoulder, shin, spine, ass pads, etc. 

Because if you're going to do park,.. regardless of what type board you're riding,... you *will* get injured again. Nature of the beast. (... and why I avoid the park like the plague !) :laugh:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

don't worry about all the technical terms. when companies say "advanced" it's because it's a stiff, more aggressive board but those kinds of boards are the best at riding fast and carving. they call them "advanced" because they're a little harder to learn on. since you aren't gonna ride in the park then definitely look at directional boards rather then true twin.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

nohomeforheroes said:


> Hi all. Great to finally join a boarding forum!
> 
> TL/DR:
> I’ve broken my collarbone boarding and now I’m obsessed. I’m an intermediate boarder and want to buy my first board.
> ...


I have the Salomon First Call 162 (2018). It has the same camber profile as the Sick Stick but is not as stiff. The 151 has a smaller sidecut than my 162 so I have no idea how it rides. However, the camber profile is quite easy to ride and I only had problems with it feeling catchy the first day (I'm a beginner rider).

Like you I used to ski before i started boarding and I started out with this as my first board. I was carving it without any problems in a couple of days, so the camber profile isn't likely to be a hinderance. I'm a heavy guy so I went for the longer board, but feel it could have been fun to try the shorter one. I sincerely doubt the stiffer flex of the Sick Stick would be a problem.

Bad luck falling like that though!


----------

